# Terrible 3some and little un



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Meet the Blues cats gang, they look little cuties but get wrong side of them and then they send mum to sort you out


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are lovely.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

They are really adorable. If I didn't have my three moggies I'd want one.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOhh there way KA-YOOT!...:thumbup1:


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww i want!! :aureola:
GORGEOUS


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

They are beautiful.

Alan, is it you I contacted earlier today via your website?

If so, you'll recall I mentioned I live on the MIddleton/Heywood border...

If not, it wasn't you, so no matter...


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Phil?

It is 

Give me a call anytime as you have my number

Alan


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

Excellent! They are absolutely beautiful. I forgot my wife is working later today, but I'll speak to her when she gets in.

We have an unusually busy weekend ahead, but I'll give you call over the next few days if that's ok.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Yes thats fine


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Alan , they are lovely, which one are you keeping? 

Are you at the supreme this year?


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

they are gorgeous!! they look like right little monkeys!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Not sure if i am keeping one at moment as looking at taking jazz to same stud as she is a huge girl so hoping that maybe she will have some nice kitts.

My Friend is having one though as she is a right chunk even though they all are fair sizes 

Will be at Supreme as friend is taking a main coon so early start on train at 6 am lol


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oooh! OOh!

Now, if you were to take Jazz to the same stud, I'm pretty sure Pat and I would be VERY interested in the outcome!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Not sure if i am keeping one at moment as looking at taking jazz to same stud as she is a huge girl so hoping that maybe she will have some nice kitts.
> 
> My Friend is having one though as she is a right chunk even though they all are fair sizes
> 
> Will be at Supreme as friend is taking a main coon so early start on train at 6 am lol


ohhh, it will be a long day. Look out for the Lime green curtains in the foreign section


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Jen

Are you showing then?

Look in main coones with stars and stripes drapes for coonaria cool runnings pen 186 or 196 i think


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

ooohhh i want them


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Still 2 available from the litter if i decide i dont have one  as one we was unsure about is a girl so it means 4 girls in litter with 2 already spoken for and friend who had one of belles has decided they have too much on to take another at this moment in time.

Come chat with me peeps if you are intersted in a kitten or 2 as would be good for 2 to go together, i dont bite!!!!! only the kits do lol.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> Are you showing then?
> 
> Look in main coones with stars and stripes drapes for coonaria cool runnings pen 186 or 196 i think


Yes, my Bengal Tricky. Ped name Wotmore Tricolore, cant remember the pen no off the top of my head

Not expecting much but we will see, hes had a year off so Iam not sure how he will take it


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you then jen.

Try come find me if you and i will do same , be nice to have a quick catch up.

Looking at doing shropshire in feb? with jazz and Mona and they will be up against each other, Jazz going for her 2 cc and mona for her 1st, 2 totally different type of cats as mona is more pretty and Jazz is a big girl so heres hoping that one of them gets it lol.

Mona needs to get a cc as i want her at supreme next year as long as she hasnt got kittens same time next year


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

oh my there gorgeous i want them


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

My wife (Pat) and I just met these delightful kittens, and if that makes anyone a bit jealous, well, it should!

They are absolutely gorgeous, rally playful, and not the list bit phased by two 'aw-ing' and 'coo-ing' humans turning up in the middle of their afternoon nap!

And mum is just the prettiest blue girl.

Thanks for the chat, Alan. In the event, all the questions we had seemed to vanish in the face of extreme cuteness, but it was really great to chat. I think it's helped Pat get over some of her reservations she had about cats that are not allowed to roam. Seeing such a happy indoor mum was very reassuring.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

These kitties must be growing some by now (he hinted...)


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What cute little round furr balls.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Peeps and Phil

Only one left now and she goes soon and here she is she is called Amber and is going to a lady in Worcester who has another blue girl who has just been spayed.

Heres Amber from 7 december


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_what absolutely adorable blue kittens they are_


----------



## shirade (Nov 26, 2009)

She is the best, thank you so much Alan, we can't wait to meet you and to get to collect our new baby - IN TWO DAYS' TIME!!! :001_tt1:

Best Christmas present ever <3


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

HELP!!!!!!

AMBER HAS BEEN CATNAPPED BY SHIRADE 


Hope she settles in well to here new home with Pepper.

All the Best Danny and Vilma , Pepper and Amber.


Alan xx


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Now it's me that's jealous!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Missing her already on my lap....

Hope she makes vilma and danny happy as she made me, she will be really missed.


----------



## shirade (Nov 26, 2009)

Aww just logged on to the forum, I feel bad now for robbing her from you! :crying:

She is the most amazing kitten ever, thank you so much for her. Pepper finally left her alone for a bit after chasing her around the house and having a bit of a go at her. She will not be bullied though, she will not submit to Pepper trying to be the lady of the house  I guess Pepper figured out she will need to accept that there's a new princess in the house :001_tt1:

We love them both so much, hope by the end of the day they will be best friends!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Vilma

Cant you tell i was on the sherry last night calling you Alma lol i have changed it to correct name now LMAO.

She is a little darling, she will give you may hours of enjoyment and will soon be showing pepper who is the boss 

Mona is now enjoying her well earned rest from the kittens who have all found wonderful new homes.

Many thanks to Vilma, Shelley of Chrishell Cats, Rachael of Aibyouka Cats and finally Michelle


----------



## shirade (Nov 26, 2009)

Haha doesn't matter really what you call me, I gathered the point 

Amber is such a lovely baby, she's been battling it out with Pepper all evening, we are definitely seeing some progress in the relationship of these two!

Here's a pic of our princesses having dinner tonight


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Now there's a thing... Pepper was the name of my beloved first pet cat, and one of Alans kittens goes to live with a cat of the same name! 

It must be a sign


----------



## shirade (Nov 26, 2009)

Ooh yes, I would most definitely suggest you wait until the next litter (if you have the patience that is  )

Amber has the best character, she is loving and friendly, obviously a bit shy when she came in but you would be too if there would be a giant 3 times your size terrorising you at your new home, LOL. Not to mention she is absolutely gorgeous, but no ugly kittens can come from Mona, as you know she is such a stunner :blush:


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think Alan is thinking of Jazz for his next litter, and I really don't think we'll be able to resist the bundles of blue fur we see at Alans. We're hoping to meet Jazz in the new year, if not at Alans home, then at a show. 

It means it's going to be a while before we have our kitties, but it gives me time to cat proof the garden over the spring time.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hopefully Jazz will be going to stud march/april time but in the meantime her and Mona will be at the shropshire show at stafford on 6 February, then c&l at stafford end of February then its the lancs show in March i think then manchester in may and maybe preston and blackpool depending when it is.

Will keep the girls busy unless Jazz gets her 2 ccs to be made up a champion then i may give her a rest before she goes to stud.

Exciting times ahead especially with my new Pet/show Maine coon coming tomorrow.

Pics to follow soon.

Any one on facebook will already of seen her


----------

